# logosol saw mill M5 for sale in Dallas



## Texas Traveler (Jul 14, 2010)

Not mine but wish it was

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tls/1841834935.html


----------



## lmbeachy (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like a good deal Texas, you ought to latch on to it. Lester


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 14, 2010)

lmbeachy said:


> Looks like a good deal Texas, you ought to latch on to it. Lester



My new roof top solar system has put my bank balance into shock.:greenchainsaw: 

Nothing but beany weenies & saltine crackers for a while around here.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello mr beachy we were up near your way 2weeks ago, I ran I-81 
through Va into Harrisburg Pa & then into Milton to visit inlaws. 

It was good to see the corn growing high on the hills again. 
It is something you do not see here in Texas.

Oh yes I forgot about 2 grand for fuel, motel & food for 8 days


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 15, 2010)

Durn, you blew right by me too, I'm about 30 miles east of 81 on 70. Next time you're on a long road trip, put some feelers out, and I bet you could pick up a couple nice meals on the way, Joe.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 16, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> Durn, you blew right by me too, I'm about 30 miles east of 81 on 70. Next time you're on a long road trip, put some feelers out, and I bet you could pick up a couple nice meals on the way, Joe.



That sounds good & I wish I had taken you up on it.

Trying to make the 500 miles a day is not as easy as it used to be on me.

While not as bad going back to PA, it was bad going home.

I forgot about the 18 wheelers that bunch up & hold the traffic back for miles.

You know visiting some one on the way might make a long trip more safer & enjoyable.

I have realised just how much this Country spends on raising corn for ethanol for fuel.

From Texas to Pa nothing but field after field of corn, in Ark they are using the flat fields for rice growing for corn.


----------



## lmbeachy (Jul 19, 2010)

When you said Milton, did you by any chance mean Milton, DE or Milton, PA. If you went to Milton De you were real close to where I live. It would have been a pleasue to have met up with you. Lester


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 19, 2010)

lmbeachy said:


> When you said Milton, did you by any chance mean Milton, DE or Milton, PA. If you went to Milton De you were real close to where I live. It would have been a pleasue to have met up with you. Lester


 It was Milton, Pa
We needed to go back up there & help settle my wifes family estate.

I made the trip back to Texas with 5 huge boxes of antique cut Crystal glass ware.

My FIL was a woodworker while he played politics with a complete shop of power tools, a saw sharpening business on the side with a 2 car garage full of antique lumber .

They still owned a home in town that has been in the family for over 150 years.

With no chance of any family member wanting to take it over, I feel bad about it going up for sale.

My family felt the same way when a uncle sold my grandfather's original 160 acre homestead in the hill country of Texas.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 20, 2010)

If you have to make the trip again send a PM. There are some good eatins in the Hagerstown area. That's where 81 and 70 intersect. You'ld be on the home stretch to Harrisburg then, and a break might be nice, Joe.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a bit confused as M5 and M7 parts (almost all) do not mix and match.

E.G. friend had M7 , I have a M5. We wanted to link them for 30' beams......no go.......


----------



## Texas Traveler (Jul 29, 2010)

Mad Professor said:


> I'm a bit confused as M5 and M7 parts (almost all) do not mix and match.
> 
> E.G. friend had M7 , I have a M5. We wanted to link them for 30' beams......no go.......



The seller brings that up in his for sale add, sure sounds confusing.


----------

